# Safari : imprimer une selection



## tonio08 (20 Août 2005)

comment faire pour imprimer une selection de texte dans une page web avec safari.
merci


----------



## Niconemo (20 Août 2005)

Ce qui me parait de loin le plus simple c'est de copier le texte et de le coller dans un traitement de texte...

Tu peux aussi faire > Safari > Service > TextEdit > Nouvelle fenêtre contenant la sélection


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Août 2005)

C'est dingue qu'une fonctionnalité aussi basique ne soit pas implémenté dans Safari


----------



## Niconemo (20 Août 2005)

Ah c'est basique comme fonction ? Peut être... Mais le copier-coller c'est très basique aussi et ça marche bien.


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue qu'une fonctionnalité aussi basique ne soit pas implémenté dans Safari



Je suis également très surpris d'avoir buté sur cette fonction... absente. Dommage, car même si le copier-coller est facile, il multiplie une manoeuvre qui se veut simple et rapide.

A+


----------



## MarcMame (22 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également très surpris d'avoir buté sur cette fonction... absente. Dommage, car même si le copier-coller est facile, il multiplie une manoeuvre qui se veut simple et rapide.


C'est vrai mais il ne faut pas exagerer. Il ne fait que rajouter une seule étape : copier la selection dans une fenetre textedit. Ensuite on reprend normalement : imprimer, c'est tout. C'est franchement pas la mort.


----------



## Niconemo (22 Août 2005)

Personnellement je ne suis pas pour les surcharges de fonction des logiciels (microsoftisation)... ce genre de trucs devraient être rajoutés sous forme de plugins. Je suis plutôt pour des fonction basiques et universelles (genre pomme-C/pomme-V) et des petits utilitaires polyvalents (TextEdit) qui responsabilisent plus l'utilisateur dans son apprentissage et le rend indépendant des modes d'emplois.

Mais bon... ça n'est pas parce que je ne ressens pas le besoin de cette fonction personnellement que je représente la majorité...


----------



## PadawanMac (22 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais il ne faut pas exagerer. Il ne fait que rajouter une seule étape : copier la selection dans une fenetre textedit. Ensuite on reprend normalement : imprimer, c'est tout. C'est franchement pas la mort.



C'est vrai, mais avant de lire ce sujet, je cherchais encore la fonction dans mes paramètres d'impression   

En ce qui concerne Safari, je trouves les MAJ peu courantes   

A+


----------



## Yohmgaï (2 Septembre 2005)

En tout cas, plug-in ou non, c'est une fonction basique. Mon textedit n'est pas ouvert toute la journée, parfois j'ai pas mal de programmes qui tournent, mon mac rame un peu, j'aimerais bien n'avoir qu'à selectionner la zone, faire pomme p et cliquer sur le menu déroulant, comme c'est le cas dans Firefox. Parce qu'en plus, il y a des paramètres qui permettent de réduire la page selon la largeur de la feuille par exemple, des choses toutes simples qui à mon avis ne demandent rien, et qui ne demandent surtout aucune configuration si ce n'est cocher une case... parfois en plus tout ne se copie pas forcément correctement dans textedit, enfin bon... c'est mal fait je trouve, c'est une fonction qui manque...

Si quelqu'un a un plug-in qui permet de le faire (autre qu'un truc lourd comme safaristand), ce serait gentil de le signaler


----------



## jojo2 (7 Juillet 2006)

on avait ce genre de grille d'options d'impression sous windows 3 !

on peut difficilement comprendre que les concepteurs mac aient oublié un truc aussi basique (évidemment, c'est basique). ce n'est pas safari, même problème avec mozilla sous mac, alors que pas de problème avec mozilla sous windows, et pas de pb avec office sous mac.

la solution :  back to windows (le comble, je viens d'acheter mon mac ) avec bootcamp (cela c'est génial), mais c'était au départ pour assurer la transition et garder les fichiers. Maintenant, c'est aussi pour la navigation et la recherche documentaire. pas le temps de bricoler et imprimer des pages web complètes, pub comprises, c'est l'apocalypse (pour l'imprimante aussi). 

Autre solution : office pour mac, clic droit (souris) copier word coller et là toutes les options d'impression sont proposées. faut avoir le temps de bricoler. les solutions proposées par leur support, c'est n'importe quoi (ou il ne faut avoir que cela à faire)

mac finalement, c'est très surfait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

Un temps, il n'y avait pas dans les Services une fonction d'impression du texte sélectionné ?


----------



## zoulou03200 (9 Juillet 2006)

Le plus simple est peut être de changer de navigateur .... 
C'est sûr que Safari n'est pas vraiment LA référence en la matière !!! (sans compter le nombre de webmasters qui n'optimisent pas leur site pour si peu d'utilisateurs).


----------



## MarcMame (10 Juillet 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple est peut être de changer de navigateur ....
> C'est sûr que Safari n'est pas vraiment LA référence en la matière !!! (sans compter le nombre de webmasters qui n'optimisent pas leur site pour si peu d'utilisateurs).


Safari est le 3ème navigateur le plus utilisé dans le monde (après IE et Firefox). Ca n'en fait certes pas une référence mais faut-il le négliger pour autant ?


----------



## jojo2 (16 Août 2006)

c'est apparemment mac osx qui coince, pas le navigateur. firefox sous windows a les options complètes d'impression, mais pas firefox sous mac. apple devrait avertir. je propose une pétition.


----------



## jojo2 (16 Août 2006)

seul moyen : capture (la paire de ciseaux), puis aller dans capture, sélection, marquer le champ et alors imprimer. click droit direct, c'est quand même bien + pratique.


----------

